# Arashiyama



## Alhazred (Aug 3, 2019)

Arashiyama - Kyoto


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 3, 2019)

Nice detail.............


----------



## edsland (Aug 3, 2019)

Nice one...


----------



## joecrumley2 (Aug 3, 2019)

I agree this is a fascinating photo but poorly rendered. Could be stunning with post processing


----------



## tirediron (Aug 3, 2019)

The conversion feels rather midtone rich to me; I'd like to see it in colour.


----------



## joecrumley2 (Aug 3, 2019)

Naw, I like it in B&W. If this was in color it would be a mess.


----------



## Alhazred (Aug 4, 2019)

joecrumley2 said:


> I agree this is a fascinating photo but poorly rendered. Could be stunning with post processing


I'm not good with post processing, I ususally do the same few things:
- lens correction
- adjust the exposure
- "Auto" to the "tone" panel to have a base, then I adjust a bit the sliders
- clarity
- a bit of saturation just because during the conversion to jpg it will drop


----------



## joecrumley2 (Aug 4, 2019)

I wish I was the person to assist with PP. It's one of the issues I also struggle with. The easiest methods for me is to use Nix software. There are lots of instructions on YouTube. One of my favorites is Robin Whaley.
Best wishes
Joe


----------



## joecrumley2 (Aug 4, 2019)

Please take a look at the version from Nix software


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 4, 2019)

I just go into Photoshop and use Remove Color, and adjust brightness/contrast as needed. But that seems to depend on getting a proper exposure. Same thing in the darkroom, if I have a well exposed negative I can get a nice print without much adjustment.

It's a nicely composed image. I don't see a lot of contrast, not a lot of black, but on that sunny day probably should see more whites rather than light grays. I learned to get a 'black black' and a 'white white' somewhere in the image, even if it's small areas. I see almost a black black but not a white white, at least not how it shows up to me on here. You might just need to brighten up the whole image then adjust contrast for the black shaded areas like along the ends of the boats.


----------



## joecrumley2 (Aug 6, 2019)

Please show us what you can do!


----------



## sleist (Aug 6, 2019)

joecrumley2 said:


> Please show us what you can do!



Is the original file posted somewhere?  Reprocessing the conversion gets you nowhere fast.


----------



## joecrumley2 (Aug 7, 2019)

Yes you can. Give it a try.


----------



## sleist (Aug 7, 2019)

joecrumley2 said:


> Yes you can. Give it a try.



Decisions made that might have been incorrect are now baked in to the current jpeg.  Working with that as a starting point makes no sense.


----------



## joecrumley2 (Aug 7, 2019)

Yes it's true you can't make as much change but take a look at what I did, in a previous post, with what he had.


----------



## sleist (Aug 7, 2019)

joecrumley2 said:


> Yes it's true you can't make as much change but take a look at what I did, in a previous post, with what he had.



Ya, but you seem to have made this all about you.

I agree with tirediron that this might have been a better shot if left in color.  Can't know that for sure without seeing it in color.  Even so, there are other issues with this shot, but without seeing the OOC jpeg or RAW, it's hard to say for sure.  The OP's processing may be the cause of some of the problems I'm seeing - though maybe not.

As for the B&W conversion - I can't know what I would do unless I see the original.  There are many factors for me that go into deciding if an image is suitable for conversion and the color palette is one of them.  Certain compositions are suitable for conversion - this one seems like it would benefit from remaining color, but can't say without seeing.

It is my opinion that we should respect a person's posted image despite it's imperfections.  Someone saying it's OK to edit their images should not be taken as permission to use that image to show off perceived post-processing skills unless you are providing actual guidance that helps.

You posted an edit to a converted jpeg that included no description of what you did or why you felt it was an improvement.  It is, in my opinion, a poor use of someone's willingness to allow their images to be edited.  You offered nothing to the OP of any use on future images and so seems somewhat self-serving.


----------



## Alhazred (Aug 8, 2019)

This is the original in color


----------



## joecrumley2 (Aug 8, 2019)

Thank you for posting the excellent color photograph.

Sleist:
Ok, Ok, you win!


----------

